# Alabama Slamma



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

@Wheels Up. Got your package today. Believe it or not a few in there I haven't had yet. It's funny you sent me that Serino Maduro cigar. I just lit one up the other day that @Rondo sent me and loved it. Glad I have another now to smoke soon. Thanks again brother :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Owwww... He really spanked you back!!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice slap. 
He’s been putting on so much mileage recently, he may home deliver a few others. 
#NUBHUB


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn you southern boys don’t mess around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a southern smack down!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

CgarDann said:


> Damn you southern boys don't mess around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah...is a secondary effect of moonshine and fried chicken :smile2:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Rondo said:


> Nice slap.
> 
> He's been putting on so much mileage recently, he may home deliver a few others.
> 
> #NUBHUB


I drove through Ohio twice this week. Some call it coincidence, others call it premeditation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Wheels Up said:


> I drove through Ohio twice this week. Some call it coincidence, others call it premeditation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Are those fightin werds and stuff? >


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nah. Just don’t go badmouthing real pit BBQ or Duke’s mayonnaise and we won’t have to worry about fightin’ words.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Wheels Up said:


> Nah. Just don't go badmouthing real pit BBQ or Duke's mayonnaise and we won't have to worry about fightin' words.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You're not talking about that 'Bama white barbecue sauce abomination are you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> You're not talking about that 'Bama white barbecue sauce abomination are you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much like cornbread and buttermilk or deep-fried possum on a stick, Alabama white sauce is an acquired taste not commonly appreciated by the uninitiated. 

I believe the abomination to which you refer is the mustard-based yellow sauce common in the Carolinas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Love Alabammy white! @Gumby-cr deserves worse! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Wheels Up said:


> Much like cornbread and buttermilk or deep-fried possum on a stick, Alabama white sauce is an acquired taste not commonly appreciated by the uninitiated.
> 
> I believe the abomination to which you refer is the mustard-based yellow sauce common in the Carolinas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


LOL
Love me some Carolina Gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

